# Week away



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a nice relaxing holiday for me on my own, somewhere warm and with the possibility of a bit of holistic therapy/yoga/workshops thrown in but not compulsory?

I'm going to have a ring round in the morning but want to go either next week or week after.  Done singles holidays before but not holistic.  


I just want to go somewhere I can relax, sleep, read and not be surrounded by loud, raucous holidaymakers!
RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

RL here is the link- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=201237.0
are you thinking of flying? it is personal choice and well debated on FF when pregnant.

Guess you can always get on the Eurostar/ferry if you wanted to avoid flying.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks ladies - I've messaged Winky separately!  The hill that breathes sounds marvellous  I'm waiting on a call back from www.hoho.co.uk as they are in Lanzarote (good weather) and you can just stay there without committing to yoga or any course or treatment and make your mind up on arrival. They also do own room/en suite which I was struggling to find anywhere else (I can't subject anyone to my no drug allowed hayfever-induced snoring!) and anyway I dont wanna share!!!

Quite exciting - I might actually get a holiday this year!
RLxx

/links


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi RL.....have you got anywhere with hols?  Hopefully you found some good options on the posts we did previously.  I just wanted to say on the yoga front that you would need to ensure they know what they are doing in relation to yoga whilst pregnant.  Yoga is excelent for pregnancy but there are also lots of poses that you should NOT do so the teacher needs to know what they are talking about.  Examples being any of the poses that involve twisting the torso, some inversions and also some of the sharp breathing practices should be avoided. 

let us know how you get on! 

..winky


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Winky - believe me, I am a proper beginner and I wouldn't be lifting my bottom off the ground hardly.  To be honest I've picked a venue to go to relax rather than do the yoga so I am going to be absolutely lazy and do very little for the week...it's got fab views and looks very pretty.  Apart from the Alsation and the nine cats which I'm not looking forward to.  I love cats but am totally allergic.  But I am no way a dog person - can't stand being around them!

RLxx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Ooh a relaxing holiday!! How good does that sound.

Hope you find somewhere lovely to go and have a wonderful relaxing time.

Loubie


----------

